# May be selling my Z7X for a MR6 or MR5



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Im really giving thought into selling my Z7X for something w/ a longer ata and more speed. Nothing wrong w/ the bow itself, it just, well, doesnt "Do it for me" like i thought it would. Anyway, iv done tons of research, and have narrowed it down to maybe a Hoyt Vector Turbo, or a Mathews Monster MR Series 5 or 6. Anyway, i live in Baytown and was wanting to shoot a Monster but triple edge does not have one, who around here would have them in stock?


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking for speed go shoot the bow tech destroyer 350. I just got one, well I ordered it and that bow is scary fast with some major punch. I shot a ton of bows and glad I did. I thought I was going to just go pick up a z7x but after shooting the bow tech, it won my vote hands down!


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

yea i love the way the destroyer looks, and shoots, but the grip is what i couldnt get over....it just didnt feel righti n my hand. Now the Invasion felt like a little kids bow in my hand, plus iv heard that it has tuning issues. If i could find a fatter grip for the D350 id like to try it out.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a monster but I live in San Antonio but I can say it is crazy fast I love mine


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

try santa fe archery.


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Z Man said:


> yea i love the way the destroyer looks, and shoots, but the grip is what i couldnt get over....it just didnt feel righti n my hand. Now the Invasion felt like a little kids bow in my hand, plus iv heard that it has tuning issues. If i could find a fatter grip for the D350 id like to try it out.


It is a little skinny but I can work with it. I thought about getting gel bicycle handle bar tape and wrapping it to make it thicker, dont know if it'll work or not. I'll shoot the mess out of it soon and then may try it if need be. But as for the bow it was my pick. There was a monster for sale on craigslist the other day around san antonio for maybe $800 rigged out. Seemed like a good deal?


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

*Food For Thought...IMO ONLY!*

well, i eased on down to triple edge today, and sam and robert really said that if you like the smoothness of the Z7x, which i do, than ill hate the monster lol. Mainly bc w/ such speed, the draw cycle will be really stiff....Though this being said, i tried a guys new Heli-M @ 30"/70lbs and it was SMOKING!!! And didnt feel to shabby. I tried the Hoyts, the Vector 32 and the Carbon Element...IMO...TONS AND TONS of vibration, expecially in the Vector 32, not so much in the Carbon Elem. So, hoyts are out of the question. So Sam, the shop owner, is going to set me up w/ a couple bows in my draw length, the Long ATA Hoyt, the Heli-M, the Invasion CPX, and the new Bowtech when it comes out. THESE PEOPLE ROCK!!! Robert, one of the Techs, let me shoot his Invasion at 60lbs/28" and it was the same speed at my Z7x @ 65lbs, and i was shooting cheap thick arrows w/ the invasion and I shoot CX Maxima w/ my Z7x....so im kinda leaning tword bowtech...i gotta admit, i did kinda like, Love, the Invasion. Oh and Sam said he has heard rumors of the new bowtech w/ speeds up to 370fps!...we shall see!


----------

